# Apple & Cherry Chunks at Home Depot



## shooter1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey All,

I had read a post somewhere that Home Depot had finally brought in some Apple and Cherry wood chunks and I finally got a chance to go check it out. They always have Hickory and Mesquite chunks but only Apple chips which is what I have had to use. They were 5 lb. bags and I picked up one of each to give them a try. They were labeled Charbroil and the bags are transparent except for the labeling. They looked to be decent size chunks with no shake, just a few small pieces. They were $6.97 a bag, not sure if thats a good price or not. I was just happy to finally get my hands on some Apple chunks and I have been wanting to try the Cherry after reading others results. Hopefully I'll get to smoke something this weekend and I'll report how it went.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Feb 11, 2011)

I am in Jersey... I have seen Cherry and few other flavors on there website, but not in the store... is this nationwide? I would like to get my hands on some cherry... i have seen the apple chips in store but nvere cherry...


----------



## shooter1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Smokin Relaxin Steve said:


> I am in Jersey... I have seen Cherry and few other flavors on there website, but not in the store... is this nationwide? I would like to get my hands on some cherry... i have seen the apple chips in store but nvere cherry...


Not sure if its nation wide but I would think so. Now if I could just get my hands on some pecan.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Feb 11, 2011)

Shooter1 said:


> Smokin Relaxin Steve said:
> 
> 
> > I am in Jersey... I have seen Cherry and few other flavors on there website, but not in the store... is this nationwide? I would like to get my hands on some cherry... i have seen the apple chips in store but nvere cherry...
> ...


Awesome... well i will def check my local HD... thanks!


----------



## arnie (Feb 11, 2011)

Shooter1 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I had read a post somewhere that Home Depot had finally brought in some Apple and Cherry wood chunks and I finally got a chance to go check it out. They always have Hickory and Mesquite chunks but only Apple chips which is what I have had to use. They were 5 lb. bags and I picked up one of each to give them a try. They were labeled Charbroil and the bags are transparent except for the labeling. They looked to be decent size chunks with no shake, just a few small pieces. They were $6.97 a bag, not sure if thats a good price or not. I was just happy to finally get my hands on some Apple chunks and I have been wanting to try the Cherry after reading others results. Hopefully I'll get to smoke something this weekend and I'll report how it went.


It is a good price if you're happy with it


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2011)

My Home Depot has splits of Hickory, Oak, & Pecan mixed in a 40# bag for $3.99. I bought 5 bags. I just cut them up with my chop saw into 1" slices.


----------



## flbobecu (Feb 11, 2011)

If you need some Pecan, and don't mind ordering it online, buy at least 20lbs at a time, and shipping is actually reasonable. This is where I get my woods from:

http://www.baxtersoriginal.com/bbq-smoker-woods.html

Comes out to about $1.90 a pound, shipped, for just about any of the woods. 

If your interested, shoot him an e-mail, and see if you could work something out. I ended up paying $40 for ~6lbs of Apple, ~6lbs of Pecan, ~6lbs of Cherry. And in my area, wood chunks are more per pound, so I had to buy online. 

If I had to have one type of wood, it would hands down be Pecan.


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 11, 2011)

Do any of you guys have Academy sports near you,I buy 50 lb bags of oak,hickory,mesqite and pecan for about 11.00 each.They are small logs so yo may have to cut it up.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have seen apple but I'm not sure about cherry in the homeless near me. I'm in the Jax area. Now I have seen some good places to order wood chips and chunks online @ Maine grilling woods.com I think


----------



## flbobecu (Feb 11, 2011)

bamaboy said:


> Do any of you guys have Academy sports near you,I buy 50 lb bags of oak,hickory,mesqite and pecan for about 11.00 each.They are small logs so yo may have to cut it up.


I wish I did. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I heard abut this a while ago, and I think Cabelas offers something similar - like 40#'s for $15 or something.

I can get Pecan. Apple. Cherry etc. etc. locally, but it's much more expensive them ordering online. For some reason..


----------



## browningshooter (Feb 13, 2011)

cabelas has chips and chunks in a selection of woods:

http://www.cabelas.com/ensemble/Hom...od-Chunks-Chips-Sawdust-and-Charcoal/6718.uts


----------



## tilly42681 (Feb 22, 2011)

Found cherry and apple chunks at my local HD here in Rhode Island. I'm so happy to try it.


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 22, 2011)

I just got a great deal.. 1 cord of hickory for 40 bucks 2 years seasoned and the guy delivered it to my door..


----------



## xpumasx (Apr 28, 2011)

[quote name="tilly42681" url="/forum/thread/103482/apple-cherry-chunks-at-home-depot#post_598622"]
Found cherry and apple chunks at my local HD here in Rhode Island. I'm so happy to try it.
[/quote]

Tilly, where in RI did you find the chunks? I've seen the small chips but not chunk apple and cherry.


----------



## stg0205 (Apr 28, 2011)

Was at my local HD in Riverhead NY.  They also had both apple and cherry chunks.  Maybe it is a nationwide thing.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Apr 28, 2011)

We've got the charbroil apple and cherry chunks here in Winston now as well! Cherry is my new favorite smoke wood.


----------



## boykjo (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks smokinstevo27... I will check out my local hd for some apple and cherry... I was waiting for someone local to chime in.....


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Apr 29, 2011)

You guys could always try the exchange program through this site some of us other members have access to different types of woods and would like to trade for other unique BBQ related items that we cant get in our areas. I just got a good score on some wild cherry from a guy I know in the lawn care bussiness. Also have a good amount of seasoned apple...its plentiful up here!

Just Sayin'!

SOB


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 29, 2011)

Nothing like that down here in FL. Just the same old Hickory or Mesquite chunks.


----------



## shooter1 (Apr 29, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Nothing like that down here in FL. Just the same old Hickory or Mesquite chunks.


Al, have you tried Home Depot recently? I have been to three different stores in the Tampa area and they all had a good supply of Apple and Cherry chunks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 29, 2011)

SmokingOhioButcher said:


> You guys could always try the exchange program through this site some of us other members have access to different types of woods and would like to trade for other unique BBQ related items that we cant get in our areas. I just got a good score on some wild cherry from a guy I know in the lawn care bussiness. Also have a good amount of seasoned apple...its plentiful up here!
> 
> Just Sayin'!
> 
> SOB


John Chapman did most of his work in Ohio---Better known as "Johnny Appleseed".  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 29, 2011)

Shooter1 said:


> Al, have you tried Home Depot recently? I have been to three different stores in the Tampa area and they all had a good supply of Apple and Cherry chunks.


I went there today to check & still the same old thing. Next time I go to Lakeland to Sam's I'll check the HD up there.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (May 3, 2011)

Bought and used this wood from HD over the weekend. The first round of chunks I used I didn't soak or wrap in foil. They were dry and didn't smolder well. Tin foil did the trick and I can't complain much because the price was decent.

Steve


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (May 4, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> John Chapman did most of his work in Ohio---Better known as "Johnny Appleseed".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokinAl (May 4, 2011)

They just got cherry chunks here, bought a couple of bags. They seem to work well. I like bigger chunks, but these are fine.


----------

